# Wolves near McCall Idaho



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with hunting wolves near McCall Idaho? Im headed that way for the holidays and wondering if its worth taking the electronic caller and getting a tag. I know there are wolves in the area but not sure if they head lower when the snow gets deep.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just find the elk,
There will be wolves..................


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I am familiar with the area and there are wolves there. To have any chance at success, you will need access to a snow machine so you can cover lots of ground looking for very fresh sign. Wolves move a ton and are very difficult to hunt unless you are really lucky or really keyed in on them. I know some guys from the Boise Valley who do routinely call them in up in that area. Good luck.-----SS


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input Goofy and SS much appreciated. I'll hit up the biologist in McCall and see what she has to say about there current roaming habits, might get me headed in the right direction and then I can sit behind the spotting scope for awhile


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm no expert but I hear that the guys having success calling are using wolf sounds and not prey sounds. ------SS


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I have heard of guys starting at 2 am on snow machines. Then they travel and howl periodically to locate a pack. Once located, they hunt the pack.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert (Dec 12, 2017)

*Love to kill a wolf*

I,m cumming from Colorado to hunt wolfs can any buddy give me some advice.


----------

